# Rooster wandered in



## ianmack (Jan 7, 2014)

We have 10 chooks and over the last few days a rooster has wandered into the area from the bush behind us. Anyone know what he is? Breed I mean. He's very pretty but he is also noisy. Just wondering.



































Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

he sure is pretty. I would say most likely he is a mix breed. Catch him and cull him. I am sure he would make some great soup if you don't want him.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

I would have to agree a mix breed.. As to what to do with him... Either the pot or after a month of quarantine and a vet check. Consider it a lucky a break for your flock. Either way it is a free Roo.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

How about just going to a few houses around your area and ask them if they lost a rooster !! I am sure you would want the same courtesy done if it was yours.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd do the same. In my opinion he's no different than a stray cat coming around. See if anyone lost it, and if no one claims him, go from there. For now I'd try to get him contained so he's not running all over the place provided he didn't strut on home by now.

My birds occasionally go on long excursions for whatever reason and end up at the neighbours, while they always come home, I'd appreciate knowing about it if they decided to stay.


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Like this one














Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

It's a leghorn mix with a splash of Rhode Island red


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I just noticed how small his spurs are that boy is still young and has plenty of growing to do.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Fiere said:


> I'd do the same. In my opinion he's no different than a stray cat coming around. See if anyone lost it, and if no one claims him, go from there. For now I'd try to get him contained so he's not running all over the place provided he didn't strut on home by now.
> 
> My birds occasionally go on long excursions for whatever reason and end up at the neighbours, while they always come home, I'd appreciate knowing about it if they decided to stay.


he was probably driven off by the flock master rooster where he came from
so now he is looking for his own girls

sure does have RiR legs on him


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kirachristinegarcia said:


> It's a leghorn mix with a splash of Rhode Island red
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


how about a RiR with a splash of leghorn.......?

the leg color is what makes me think this

but i don't know for sure Kira

he is a good looking boy


----------

